# Hit Santa!



## LadyFlynt (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, I mean you're NOT supposed to hit Santa.

Snowball Fight!

http://www.elfmovie.com/swf/snowball_fight/


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 19, 2006)

Cool! Got a certificate of Excellence.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice and silly. Thanks for the break.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 19, 2006)

I kept running out of snowballs or hitting Santa too many times...naughty-naughty (What the sam hill?!)


----------



## crhoades (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I'll be a cotton headed ninny muggins! That was fun. 

Loved the movie.

Buddy to the fake Santa:
"You sit on a throne of lies."


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 19, 2006)

crhoades said:


> Well I'll be a cotton headed ninny muggins!



 

 Buddy, your not a cotton headed ninny muggins. 

 

(did anyone else notice that the red elf is little Ralphie Parker from _A Christmas Story_)


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 19, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Buddy, your not a cotton headed ninny muggins.
> 
> 
> 
> (did anyone else notice that the red elf is little Ralphie Parker from _A Christmas Story_)



Not so little anymore... 

And I suppose y'all noticed that Bob Newhart is the smaller green one, and... (is it the case?) that Santa sounds like Bill Cosby?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 19, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> Not so little anymore...
> 
> And I suppose y'all noticed that Bob Newhart is the smaller green one, and... (is it the case?) that Santa sounds like Bill Cosby?



Well, I guess this just shows I've not actually watched the silly movie. I guess that's Ed Asner (since he's Santa in the film)...


----------



## calgal (Dec 19, 2006)

That was fun! Thanks for the link! I got a certificate of excellence. Now all we need is one with La Haye, Osteen, Finney..........


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, but then people will switch from snowballs to shotguns and that's just wrong, isn't it? (?)


----------

